# Editor issues.



## Noma Galway (Dec 18, 2013)

This is probably just a rant, but oh well...it has to do with writing and I couldn't think of anywhere else to put it. 

I have a friend (E) who has been editing my work for the past year and a half. She is a great help. She doesn't read fantasy all that often, and she has a very character-oriented view of stories. She doesn't accept things from a fantasy world as "just being fantasy" like my other friend (M) does (and like I do). She wants everything to make sense.
A couple weeks ago, I got a call from M, also a fantasy writer, though she writes more along the lines of paranormal. She told me E would not edit her writing anymore because God told her not to. I later got an email from E saying anything that does not promote God as the One True God, anything with magic, and anything that promotes sin are works she cannot edit anymore. Pretty much, she ruled out everything but Christian realistic fiction. I have nothing against Christian realistic fiction. I've read a bit of it, and it is interesting as a cultural context work. But I can't write it. So she cannot edit anything I write anymore, not even the poetry. The realistic piece I'm writing now is a diary from the point of view of an atheist. She says no. She cannot edit anything that is not from the point of view of a Christian. She goes on to say I'm ignorant because I haven't realized that God is the One True God. Then she says that that isn't an insult. This is so confusing to me and I just don't want to deal with it anymore, but like I said, she's one of my closest friends and I don't want to get in the huge religious debate that our correspondence is on the road to.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 18, 2013)

Noma:

If she believes her religious views prevent her editing your work, I think the best approach to preserve the friendship is to accept her views and leave it at that. Religious belief is a personal thing, and there's little to be gained by trying to change them. At the same time, I think it is worthwhile to explain to her that you don't share those views and ask for the same bit of respect in return, and whether she believes ignorant is an insult or not it is appropriate to let her know that how you view it.

In terms of preserving the friendship, you're probably best off acknowledging that you have different viewpoints and not debating them. I wouldn't ask her to read any more of your work and just try to keep that aspect of your life separate from your friendship with her.


----------



## Noma Galway (Dec 18, 2013)

I have accepted she will not do it; I won't go there again. A major aspect of our friendship has been these debates, however, and they are accepted by both of us. I'm not trying to change her belief. I know better than to try.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 26, 2013)

I am Christian and know Christians that believe anything that isn't God oriented is against God, that any magic/miracles that are not of God, automatically become of the "anti-Christ".
There is little that one can say to change their mind. 
I believe fiction that does not promote sin or that doesn't speaks against Christianity is not anti-Christian. Ie just because it isn't "pro" doesn't mean its "anti".

Sometimes people just have to change, they might go overboard but that might be what they need to make other changes.
Sorry you lost your proofer/editer.
Mine retired and haven't heard from her since.


----------



## Bansidhe (Dec 30, 2013)

Noma, it sounds like you're handling the situation wisely. I'm sorry you had this road-hitch, but it could be you're better off keeping your books and your friendship separate anyway. A good editor needs a professional level of perspective and impartiality in order to do their job well--and it doesn't seem your friend has either right now. 

Good luck finding another editor, and I hope the situation improves!


----------

